# Can NYC Resident Purchase a Handgun at a Las Vegas Show?



## Newbie012 (Nov 24, 2012)

I am planning a trip there in the new future and I realize it will require a lot of paperwork and permits to get it home, but would I be allowed to purchase one at all?
Btw, I have never been arrested or anything.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

You need to check the city's laws on it,they are worse than the rest of the state.You do have a permit to own already don't you?You also need to know what guns are allowed,I believe there is a lot of BS like Commiefornia.

Normally,you have a dealer there set up for a transfer,and buy the gun you want out of state and it gets sent there,then you go in and do the paperwork.Whether the City lays more crap on top of that I don't know.Also be aware that there are people that don't want to mess with you guys or CA and refuse to deal with selling guns there.

Good luck.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Good luck on the transfer. It can be done but as said, where you are (city, county, state, etc.) there may be "additional" hoops to jump through.


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

I have bought and paid for many handguns while on trips out of state. I travel with copies of my local dealer's FFL. I simply made the purchase, gave the dealer the FFL copy, and the handgun was shipped to my dealer at home for transfer via 4473 to me. Never had a hitch.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

las vegas show?
are you referring to the SHOT SHOW or a different show?

I don't think they sell at the SHOT SHOW - that is just for receiving orders from dealers - at least that is my understanding - i may be wrong


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

As long as you are legally qualified to own the firearm in question in your resident state, you can have it transferred to an FFL for your pickup. Since you listed your residence as New York City, This may very well pose a problem.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I might be wrong, but I don't think the state of New York prefers it's citizens protecting themselves.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Be sure to have your NYC pistol license BEFORE purchasing. The above comments on transferring are right. You will not be allowed to buy out of state and bring back.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

paratrooper said:


> I might be wrong, but I don't think the state of New York prefers it's citizens protecting themselves.


I would venture to say that a good part of the rest of the state is quite a bit different that NYC. In NYC, the authorities definitely appear to not want you trying to protect yourself. Of course, I am not a resident and that is just my perspective. But I would bet getting a carry permit is next to impossible in that city.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

SouthernBoy said:


> I would venture to say that a good part of the rest of the state is quite a bit different that NYC. In NYC, the authorities definitely appear to not want you trying to protect yourself. Of course, I am not a resident and that is just my perspective. But I would bet getting a carry permit is next to impossible in that city.


Yep, pretty accurate assesment.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

niadhf said:


> Yep, pretty accurate assesment.


That is so foreign to me. The idea that my employees (read that as public servants) would try to tell me that I can't buy or carry a handgun is repugnant. This morning, a neighbor friend and I will be making our usual every-two-week trip to the range (the NRA National Headquarters indoor range), then most likely grabbing a bite for lunch, all while carrying our sidearms openly (he generally conceals). Then I have a few things I have to do when I get home and again I will be venturing forth, sidearm in place and visible (I have osteoarthritis in my knees and a new total knee replacement so I am at an instant disadvantage).

Carrying a sidearm is a no-brainer down here as is buying one. Just can't imagine having to obtain a purchase permit and then waiting a week or ten days to take delivery of my purchase (there was once a time when waiting periods were law in some areas of Virginia, but that died out years ago). Now it takes as little as 15 minutes to complete your transaction and be on your way.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

SouthernBoy said:


> That is so foreign to me. The idea that my employees (read that as public servants) would try to tell me that I can't buy or carry a handgun is repugnant. This morning, a neighbor friend and I will be making our usual every-two-week trip to the range (the NRA National Headquarters indoor range), then most likely grabbing a bite for lunch, all while carrying our sidearms openly (he generally conceals). Then I have a few things I have to do when I get home and again I will be venturing forth, sidearm in place and visible (I have osteoarthritis in my knees and a new total knee replacement so I am at an instant disadvantage).
> 
> Carrying a sidearm is a no-brainer down here as is buying one. Just can't imagine having to obtain a purchase permit and then waiting a week or ten days to take delivery of my purchase (there was once a time when waiting periods were law in some areas of Virginia, but that died out years ago). Now it takes as little as 15 minutes to complete your transaction and be on your way.


Yep, it sucks. But when the majority continually elect those such as Buttberg and the New Cuomo, than no change of existing (unconstitutional) laws may be expected. And when "right to keep and bear arms" was removed from your state constitution (memory is off, but early 1900s comes to mind), you do what you can. 
I do NOT live on NYC. That makes it easier for me.


----------



## SigShooter599 (Dec 5, 2012)

According to Mayor Bloomberg, all an NYC resident has to do is stand in the street with his hand out. A gun from Virginia will appear momentarily...

(I'm not directing that at you, friend. Please excuse my sarcasm, and good luck getting a gun.)


----------

